# Applis HD



## Pacofran (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

on vient de m'offrir le nouvel iPad.
J'ai installé plusieurs applications mais certaines dites HD (par ex. Pages Jaunes) sont étonnamment moches et pixelisées. Pourquoi ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## sparo (23 Décembre 2012)

Parce que tu as sûrement installer la version pour iphone ... Ce qui explique aussi le rond marquer avec x2 en bas à droite

Faut prendre la version iPad (quit d'ailleurs proposer par défaut dans l'appstore de l'iPad) il existe aussi des apps universelles (optimiser à la fois pour iphone et iPad) on les reconnaît grâce au plus en haut à gauche du bouton d'installation de l'application


----------



## Pacofran (23 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai bien installé l'appli pour iPad.
C'est étrange. La machine aurait-elle un problème ?
Si du HD apparaît pixelisé...


----------



## Larme (23 Décembre 2012)

Alors...
Le terme HD pour les applications est apparu à la sortie de l'iPad.
Il permettait de différencier les applications uniquement iPad des autres. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles étaient "moins pixelisées", mais que l'espace était mieux agencer pour une utilisation iPad.
Entre temps, on a eu le droit au Retina (résolution doublée). Et on n'a pas forcément tous updaté les applications.


----------



## Pacofran (23 Décembre 2012)

D'accord, merci pour ces explications.
Mais dernière question :
encore en prenant l'exemple Pages Jaunes (ou Allociné),
pourquoi l'icône de l'application apparaît bien nette dans l'Apple Store 
mais se retrouve pixelisée une fois téléchargée sur l'iPad ?


Merci.


----------

